# Kid/Pediatric Nebulizers



## MMiz (Jul 31, 2008)

I've heard of teddy bear pediatric nebulizers, and even the OxyPhone®Pediatric Nebulizer Phone, but have never seen them in the field.

Does anyone have special pediatric nebulizers?


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 31, 2008)

Sure do, i make my own. i used this Dragon puppet for a while, i worked very well because i told the kids that it could breath fire but not on them...i also have two different size ones, an Elmo and a cookie monster. the Elmo is small so that i don't hand it to a baby and they end up being smothered by it. The trouble with the animals is the kids usually want to take it with them when they are done.


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 31, 2008)

We use some of these products.  Some kids like the Dragon mask and some it looks like they are cross-eyed looking that the dragon's nose.  The fish is kinda cute.   

http://www.tri-medinc.com/TM/page30.html

The Pacifier is okay for some but some kids don't care for the taste of Albuterol and Plastic.

Any neb that is given "blow-by" is pretty useless.

I just let the parent cradle the child with the mask as close as possible.  In the ED we may switch to an MDI with a mask which is quicker and the stress for all of us is only for a few moments.


----------



## reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

My last service had the O2 bears. They were great for small kids that just needed blow-by. I would use a mask for neb treatments. As Vent said, the neb treatment does not work well on blow-by.

I always let the kids keep the bear, when we dropped them off.

I did have a Downs child that had to have neb treatments every day. He would not allow a mask near his face and would not use a mouth piece. I gave mom the neb attachment for the bear. She called a few weeks later and was very thankful for it. She said that he would take his neb treatments without a problem now and had not been back to the ED since, because he was using them regularly. My captain told her that she could come pick up a new one, any time the old one started to get ragged out. She was very happy and that little boy just loved that yellow bear!!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 1, 2008)

I use a styrofoam cup with the tubing and set push up the bottom. I have yet not seen it work on most Ped.'s Most kids are used to cups by the age of one or so.. they will hold the cup to the face.. and hence breathe the up-draft.. Taught to me, by an old RT..

R/r 911


----------

